# Layout Design so Far (Updated)



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I didn't really get any feedback on my last thread for design, so I started this one. But I updated the current layout design.

This was the default design I created, but decided to change it because it was originally 3 levels. It will be a 4 x 8 Layout.










This is the new design.










(Purple = Bottom Level)
(Red = Second Level)
(Gold = Rising)

The theme I want for it is a logging and rock blasting theme. I want to know if any railroads have actually had logging and rock blasting together on the same railroad.

And I wanted to know if I could get another 18" curved radius loop that runs inside the outer track.

(I would of tried but I have trial version of Any Rail!)


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that any early rail-road had blasting and logging when laying rails.

But its YOUR layout, so if you want to run UP, CP, CN, BNSF, Santa Fe with rock and logs, go for it.

You're Sir Topham Hatt on your layout!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If your outside track is 20" or greater curves then yes you could put a second line inside if it in 18" but it's going to get real tight!


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

NIMT said:


> If your outside track is 20" or greater curves then yes you could put a second line inside if it in 18" but it's going to get real tight!


Outside curves are 22", so it will work, and I did realize how tight it will be... I might put a small tunnel under the second level that the inner track could go through.

Thanks!


----------

